# Jeff Foiles videos



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I have watched a couple of his videos now with team realtree pretty good videos just was wondering his infatuation with shoot birds on the way down blowing their wings and head off just before they hit the ground. Then slowing it in slow motion with guys laughing. Isn't that a little disrespectful and giving more power to the anti's? Just wondering if anyone else feels this way?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

who cares it makes for good video!
:lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i own Fallin Skies 2 i think they over do it with the slow mo's and i just dont get what is so hilarous about shooting some geese lol. Awesome movies though.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah we've totally noticed how they "bobby" all those ducks and geese. It is a little upsetting at times, but I bet they get hardly any cripples.


----------



## Team 870 (Mar 2, 2006)

u guys are crazy if u think blowing the crap out of them is bad. Thats all the fun about hunting is making those birds explode in mid-air. So they like to tenderize the meat before they eat it, whats the big deal? Besides the worst thing that can happen to u is when u hit a bird atleast twice and think its going down so u don't shoot it anymore, then whoops soon to realize it gets away. FOILES RULES!!!!


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

FOILES ROCKS :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

its great camera work but i can see how it could p*ss off the anti's.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

then the Anti's shouldn't be watching it! :sniper:


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Quackkills9 said:


> then the Anti's shouldn't be watching it! :sniper:


 I'm With You on this one :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Yeah we've totally noticed how they "bobby" all those ducks and geese. It is a little upsetting at times, but I bet they get hardly any cripples.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Team 870 said:


> u guys are crazy if u think blowing the crap out of them is bad. Thats all the fun about hunting is making those birds explode in mid-air.


Wow I didn't know that blowing the crap out of birds is all the fun in hunting. I should just drive down roads and shoot coots and shorebirds just to blow the crap out of birds. That would be fun. Screw setting up decoys that is WAY to much work. Who cares about being a sportsman and respecting game. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> Team 870 said:
> 
> 
> > u guys are crazy if u think blowing the crap out of them is bad. Thats all the fun about hunting is making those birds explode in mid-air.
> ...


I am with you. All my goose calls are Foiles but honestly the blowing the crap out of stuff just for a laugh is getting old. Sometimes it can't be avoided but to do it on purpose is ridiculous! Also I am tired of the replays in all of waterfowl videos. Whats the point of getting a 2 hour video and 45 minutes of it is replays. If I want to see it again I will use the slow feature of my DVD player. I guess that is one reason why I love Blackfoot Down. No replays.


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

Goosebuster................you're a god damn idiot, it doesn't matter how u kill an animal, IT DIES, so you tell me how blowing the crap out of them is disrespecting them? If anything its better cause then u don't cripple them and make them suffer. U know maybe you're just mad cause your not a good enough shot the really put some steal in em.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

BBlead said:


> Goosebuster................you're a god damn idiot, .


Why don't you watch the insults. Kind of hard to eat a bird or any other animal that is blown apart. Ever hear of Wanton Waste? I bet if the warden could prove you were blowing the crap out of birds or other game on purpose you would get a ticket. I would say numerous times on a video and laughing about it everytime would be proof enough.


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

hey last time i checked, when u hunt, you buy a license to kill, not to eat, i don't think it says anywhere that u have to eat what u kill. Ill blow the **** out of any damn animal i want to as long as i have a license for it.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

"10. WANTON WASTE "

"No person shall kill, cripple, waste, destroy, spoil, or abandon the edible flesh of any big game animal without making a reasonable effort to retrieve and retain the big game animal in his/her actual custody, at the place where taken and between that place and either (a) his/her personal abode (b) a taxidermist (c) a common carrier or (d) a commercial processor." - ND GAME & FISH

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/docs/proc-deer-2005.pdf


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

BBlead said:


> hey last time i checked, when u hunt, you buy a license to kill, not to eat, i don't think it says anywhere that u have to eat what u kill. Ill blow the &$#* out of any damn animal i want to as long as i have a license for it.


 :eyeroll:

Its sad there are people out there like yourself that consider yourself a hunter. Your probably just a phony trying to get a rise but you probably could have picked a better topic to have fun with.


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

haha nah i like this topic and it seems like im doin a pretty good job


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

DustinS, iguess i didn't know that geese were considered big game animals, thanks for clearing that up for me. :withstupid:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

BBlead said:


> hey last time i checked, when u hunt, you buy a license to kill, not to eat, i don't think it says anywhere that u have to eat what u kill. Ill blow the &$#* out of any damn animal i want to as long as i have a license for it.


Any animal refers to animals both large and small!! Thanks for trying though. :lol:


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah i only hunt pheasants, ducks, and geese. So thank YOU for trying bud!! :withstupid:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

well all animals are differnt sizes thank you for trying dumbass


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This one went down hill quick. Time for lock down.
Please read the forum rules before posting.


----------

